
Do I need 3 different services for a full stack JavaScript App? - mr-developer
Do I need three different services for Storing Images, Managing Database and Hosting for a full stack JS App?<p>Hi friends, I&#x27;m a junior level developer with some experience under my belt.<p>I&#x27;m building a Urban Dictionary clone using MERN Stack. So there will be user generated content in form of text and images.<p>So please let me know if i am doing this right. I am planning to host the app on Heroku, use MongoDB Cloud for the database and user Cloudinary&#x2F;S3 Bucket for images.<p>1. So above are 3 different services. Is this the only way to go about the app?<p>2. Now these 3 services can cost me about $30 for a beginner tier from all 3 services. $30 per month is slightly more than I can afford in terms of third world country like mine. Is there alternative?<p>3. Is there some sort of unified service for this ( kind of like cpanel with LAMP server of old days where files, database hosted at same place)?<p>I will appreciate your comments. Thanks !
======
verdverm
Check out the Google Cloud product lineup for a great one-stop shop. You could
use firebase or assemble the pieces yourself (cheaper in the long run).
Running everything on a single VM yourself is another option.

You will likely see performance issues by using separate providers. You at
least want the server and database close together. Image storage won't be
noticed as much.

